# Iberital MC2 Grinder £130 inc FREE Delivery Special Offer, Hurry!



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Yes you read that correctly!

*Iberital MC2 Grinder £130 + FREE Delivery!*

We have a Special Offer on the Iberital MC2 Grinder, but there is a limited quantity available so hurry and don't miss out!

I've posted this offer here first to give everyone here at CoffeeForums a chance to grab a bargain.

Offer only applies to the Auto/Doserless model and delivery is free to mainland UK


----------

